# penn 6500SS



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i bought one this past fall, and it's a great quality reel... but i'm starting to think i didn't really get my money's worth. first outing i had some problems with bail arm... as soon as i'd get a fish on it'd slightly pull the bail arm just enough to make the reel stop turning... talk about frustrating when your thick into schoolies. i just tightened down the bail arm and have had no problems with that, or the bail closing on me midcast. the reel itself has a little wobble (just noticable), and the line cones to the top when i spool it. also, is there anyway to put a one-way anti-reverse bearing in it? there's alot of backplay in it. 

has anyone had similar problems? this isn't something i'd expect from a penn reel... i have quite a few of there reels and have never had any complaints until now. startin' to think i shoulda bought that daiwa.  

and what the hell is the clicker below the spool for? it doesn't click in reverse... only on the retrieve... i'm guessing you could use it to annoy those around you?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I believe penn started manufacturing their reels in china now... older penn reels were made in the states. 

Is this true?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I know they were sold.*

Penn Fishing Tackle sold to Sea Striker and Master Fishing Tackle


Penn Fishing Tackle Manufacturing Co. of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania has been sold to Sea Striker Inc. of Morehead City, North Carolina, and Master Fishing Tackle of Carson, California, for an undisclosed amount, the companies announced on Friday, January 3.
This news comes less than a month after former Penn President Herbert Henze, president for 39 years, retired.
Penn is a marketer of saltwater fishing reels and rods. Sea Striker is known for its Billfisher line of rods and terminal tackle, and is the parent company for Star rods. Master Fishing Tackle imports a variety of rod and reel combos sold throughout the United States.
Jerry Rodstein is the owner of Master Fishing Tackle, while Sea Striker is owned by Dick and Phyllis Henry, and Al Brister.
The new owners of Penn purchased all the shares of the Henze family, who had owned and operated Penn for the past 70 years, the companies said.

Former Spalding executive named CEO
Kevin Martin has been named chief executive officer for Penn. Martin had been with Penn for the past year as chief operating officer, and was previously employed as president and CEO of Spalding Sports Worldwide. Martin brings a strong marketing and quality orientation to the company, according to Sea Striker and Master Fishing Tackle.
"The combination of Penn, Sea Striker and Master will expand our rod and combo business," said Martin," and immediately improve customer service and product availability."
Henry added that "a prime focus of the company will be to improve profitability for our dealers and distributors."
Penn's corporate headquarters will remain in Philadelphia, and the company will continue to manufacture reels in three separate facilities in Pennsylvania.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i have had same trouble with penns. i love thier drag system but bail arm shutting and wobble 
i couldnt stand. i now use shimano bait runners.
for spinners .3500 and 4500. no wobble and no bail shutting in midcast. 

just my .02


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Only part of the story, the part they want you to hear!*

"The combination of Penn, Sea Striker and Master will expand our rod and combo business," said Martin," and immediately improve customer service and product availability."
Henry added that "a prime focus of the company will be to improve profitability for our dealers and distributors."
Penn's corporate headquarters will remain in Philadelphia, and the company will continue to manufacture reels in three separate facilities in Pennsylvania.

Yes, they are still put together in the US. What they don't tell you is that all the parts for the spinners are built out of the country. Thats why all the new ones are *JUNK*!.....Tightlines


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree with Hat80. Im a big Penn Fan but the new spinning gear is junk. I have an old 750SS that Ive used for 10 years and got it used before that and have never had a problem. They came out with a new line of SS this year but I'm not sure how well they rate. 
Chapa


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Penn Slammer*

From where I sit, the Penn Slammer series Reels are as well made as any reels out there...the SS series (6500 and up) are solid and are an industry standart. Look at how many charter captains use them...

I have Daiwa and Shimano reels and love also, but in my opinion, Penn service is tops. Saying that Penn is trash is really just silly.

F


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I agree, the Penn Slammer series Reels are good reels.*

They are still 100% manufactured in the US. Thier conventional reels are also 100% made in the US and are still great reels. The SS series reels are JUNK! They do not by any means meet the same standards as the original SS series of reels.

The SS reels in the last two years speak for themselves. Countless problems with the anti-reverse, premature bail closeing, slop in the gears and plastic parts. Service means nothing when they replace junk with more junk. Penn said it themselves.

"a prime focus of the company will be to improve profitability for our dealers and distributors."

They can't do this and continue to make a quality product. In the end they saved money by making plastic parts, lowering their standards and having parts built outside of US factories.....Tightlines


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

*anyway back to problem in hand*

To fix the line coning to the front of the spool. If the spool was taken off the shaft there is a small plastic washer that goes around the shaft and sits under the spool. If it is missing get some thin plastic and make one, lid on coffee , side of jug, any thing. The thickness is small about .1-.3MM. If useing a milk jug use 2 or 3 pieces. Tie your line on something and unspool it & wind it back on, if it cones front = more plastic, cones rear= thinner plastic. See you saved the postage and now you know how long your line is.
caster


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

bought a 6500ss last fall and quickly returned it after the bail closed on me during my cast several times, then the bail arm broke... moved to shimano 6000fa... awesome reel, no backplay at all... the only think I like about the penn reels is the ability to easily take them apart... which is a good thing, because if you buy a new one, you will see the inside more times that you want.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

don't get me wrong, i'm in no way bashing penn... have never had any complaints on any other reel... my captiva is smooth, solid anti-reverse, light weight... couldn't ask for more at $50.00. my buddy has a 5500 and it's much smoother, if i had the need for one at this point in time i'd probably own one. guess i'll just have to live with it. still don't know what that darn clicker is for though


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*StillSkatin*



> startin' to think i shoulda bought that daiwa.


*Sometimes first impressions are the ones ya ought to go with...*  

Sorry folks,ain't no Penn fan,had too many problems with those reels.. Slam if ya like,just calling it like I've seen it,with three disabled ones downstairs in the "fishin room",don't care to see another one.. JMHO


----------



## tulisiak.2 (Feb 4, 2005)

The SS stink because they are such an old model but now the new ones dont even have that great of craftsmanship. If you want a penn get one of their new SSG spinning reels they are great and have infinite antireverse.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

Isn't it a little wacky to bash Penn because it's no longer made in the USA and then say "so now I buy Daiwa/Shimano," etc?

I like my SS Penn's they seem to be work horses and although they lack the new features of my Daiwa's or Shimano's they are still pretty nice for 70-90$$. I know I can get them repaired almost anywhere, and they have held up for a number of years with modest maintence. 

I recently traded a guy for a brand new 706 which is baleless. It is a very nice reel, takes a little getting use to, but high quality, well made.

I'd like a couple more 4500ss or 5500ss so if you guys have some that are working well and look decent, give me a price. (Read that Cheap,  )

I bought a couple of Okuma Coronado bait runner spinners.........ain't real impressed after a year.

Fish On!!
jim


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> I'd like a couple more 4500ss or 5500ss so if you guys have some that are working well and look decent, give me a price. (Read that Cheap,


 I'm going to Va today,but PM me and I'll get back with ya Monday,got a few,minus 4500's,that need new homes,they ain't welcome here no more..  

I don't think these are "foreign made",they were bought a while back...


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

tell someone who rides a harley.
if it ain t broke dont fix it.  

someone should have told penn this long time ago.  

i make sure my money must is well spent.

i buy things that work. 

2 each his own.


----------



## FISH&POTATOES (Mar 10, 2005)

i love my 6500 ss  what the hell are tell talking about


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

dont get me wrong i still own some penns .i even have a 9500 and its a beast.
i just know the last two 6500's i bought were'nt any good.
i still like my 5500, i have it on a 7 ft
st croix .


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I like my 6500  ....the R


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I have two 6500ss a 7500ss and a 4400ss and a 4400ssg

they piss me off a lot with the bail and the anti reverse and bla bla etc 
but overall I love them and wouldn't trade em for anything in the world
take good care of them an keep the interior of it clean and u won't have a problem


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

like i said, they're all very minor problems. the line slightly cones, it slightly wobbles, anti-reverse slightly sucks... nothing that'll stop me from catchin' or puttin the breaks on big fish. it's just when i'm spending that much money, i'd expect the precision that daiwa or shimano has to offer.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

StillSkatin said:


> like i said, they're all very minor problems. the line slightly cones, it slightly wobbles, anti-reverse slightly sucks... nothing that'll stop me from catchin' or puttin the breaks on big fish. it's just when i'm spending that much money, i'd expect the precision that daiwa or shimano has to offer.


*You know what will really "SOUR" your taste for a Penn??* You look all over the place for a school of Red ones,and FINALLY you found them,make the cast,hookup,and the frigin handle starts spinnin backwards!


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

as long as u keep a can of dust off and spray out the interior of it every couple of day u won't have a promlem with the anti reverse


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Hmmm,Diawas>> I just hosem down..*



EDMboarder said:


> as long as u keep a can of dust off and spray out the interior of it every couple of day u won't have a promlem with the anti reverse


 When will I have time to go fishing if I do that??   

Just clowning with ya a little,EDM.. You're probably right,I have been told in the past that I don't take good care of my tackle.Been told "I could break a cannonball"..  *That's why I buy equipment that is as "bulletproof" as possible..*  

If you like Penn that's great,just stating my side..


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

just do it when a bad west wind comes through drumdumb


----------

